# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Kigtropin ?

## alextg

Has anyone heard anything about Kigtropin ? Its supposed to be some sort of new hgh thats being made by Olifen (Beijing) Biotech . If anyone has tried it , i'd like to hear opinions cause most probably thats the hgh my source will bring me ...

----------


## ScotchGuard

There's so many ...tropins it makes my head hurt. Let us know if it's good stuff. I've been taking blue top, yellow top, and Jintropin for little over a year and they all work fine. My guess is that if your source is legit, it'll be good stuff.

----------


## alextg

Got it today ....
I'll post "results" as soon as start with it ... Im on G-tropin atm and have some new Hyges 10iu bottles aswell ...

----------


## Xtralarg

Any results?

----------


## alextg

> Any results?


It seems they are just another Chinese hgh ... i had the sides of hgh all the way through when i was on Kigtropin.Only used them for a month cause then i changed to hyges 10iu.My source keeps bringing different hgh :P

----------


## Xtralarg

> It seems they are just another Chinese hgh ... i had the sides of hgh all the way through when i was on Kigtropin.Only used them for a month cause then i changed to hyges 10iu.My source keeps bringing different hgh :P


As long as it is hgh! Thanks for info

----------


## washington4

alextg & xtralarg what's up, I sent you guys friend request but I'm ganna leave my eamil because I want tostart taking HGH injections but I need some guidence from people who have actuallly takin it. so please email me at Thanks for ur time bro's -Raphael

----------


## Xtralarg

Who knows what the Kigs are?

----------


## alextg

washington4 you can always ask whatever u want here or simply send a msg to my inbox  :Smilie: 
Xtralarg i only took kigs for a month.Now i have some g-tropins and then i'll try riptropin.
I got igtropin to try.Its from same lab that makes kigtropin, but igf1-lr3.We'll see how'll that go ...

----------


## Jeffers

have been using ansomone for 5 weeks 5iu eod, now started using kigtropin same dose and have started to get some joint pain,seems to be hitting the spot...

----------


## Xtralarg

> have been using ansomone for 5 weeks 5iu eod, now started using kigtropin same dose and have started to get some joint pain,seems to be hitting the spot...


What dose are you running the kigs at?

----------


## Jeffers

> What dose are you running the kigs at?


i`m doing the kigtropin the same 5iu eod,using it for fat loss over six months,running it alongside test & tren cycle...

----------


## Xtralarg

> i`m doing the kigtropin the same 5iu eod,using it for fat loss over six months,running it alongside test & tren cycle...


Let me know how you go on with it please

----------


## Jeffers

Love this stuff ...really helping to burn fat.... sleeping great 2.5ius ed now :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Xtralarg

> Love this stuff ...really helping to burn fat.... sleeping great 2.5ius ed now


Well im upto 8iu's now and I am really pleased with the kigs!

----------


## alextg

> Well im upto 8iu's now and I am really pleased with the kigs!


unfortunatelly my supplier ran out of kigs so im into riptropin atm ...

----------


## Xtralarg

> unfortunatelly my supplier ran out of kigs so im into riptropin atm ...


How you finding them?

----------


## alextg

> How you finding them?


I think they are same as Kigs ...

----------


## Xtralarg

> I think they are same as Kigs ...


I think you might be right...the box and vials are the same as the kigs just different printing on them....am i correct?

----------


## alextg

> I think you might be right...the box and vials are the same as the kigs just different printing on them....am i correct?


yes sir ! both generics i guess with a fancy label on them ... but they do the trick and they are kinda cheap so that what we want ! i will up my dosage this september as i'll start my competition prep for next May ...

----------


## Xtralarg

> yes sir ! both generics i guess with a fancy label on them ... but they do the trick and they are kinda cheap so that what we want ! i will up my dosage this september as i'll start my competition prep for next May ...


Youre right they do the trick...I got hold of hyge's recently si I stopped the kigs to do them, as far as i could tell there was no difference!

What dose are you running?

----------


## alextg

> Youre right they do the trick...I got hold of hyge's recently si I stopped the kigs to do them, as far as i could tell there was no difference!
> 
> What dose are you running?


Atm im doing 4iu 5on2off ... im into hgh for about 4 months now ... my diet is not completely in check but i see that i dont gain any fat at all.Im 5'7 and currently weight around 192lbs, around 12-13%bf . After 3 months , i changed to G-tropins and upped the dose to 5iu and i had terrible CTS ... i couldnt sleep , waking up from numb hands/pains etc , so i reduced to 4iu again and now im on riptropin.
This September to come i'll start my competition prep , firstly gain weight (hoping to reach 220lbs) and then cut for my competition in May.
I will be doing "Gh blasts" this September.Its protocol when you get massive amounts of hgh during a weeks time (150iu) ... i will give more info when i will start this whole thing.Ofcourse i will be doing a heavy AAS cycle aswell starting this September.Now im on 500mg test and 300mg tren /wk ...

----------


## Xtralarg

Intersting....I know a pro who does the blast protocol but he does 2 weeks on 2 weeks off.

Why dont you post in the thread in the link in my sig so we dont hijack this one and we can chat there......id like to learn more about your gh experiences.

----------


## myturn

has any one ever tried jintropin aq the kind they say is in liquid form from when it is made to the time it is shipped its made by gensci. Im looking at kits being offered at 150 iu

----------


## ScotchGuard

Jin AQ's good stuff. There is practically no HGH antibodies formed when using AQ. It's more pure and give great results. It's more spendy than blue tops.

----------


## janastasy

my understanding from a good friend of mine is that jintropin from china rocks if indeed it is legit. tough to get it in the US though. Not sure why you're doing every other day. aside from extra jabs and hassle factor it seems to be far more effective to do every day or even 2x/day.

----------


## joe293

> Intersting....I know a pro who does the blast protocol but he does 2 weeks on 2 weeks off.
> 
> Why dont you post in the thread in the link in my sig so we dont hijack this one and we can chat there......id like to learn more about your gh experiences.


Could you expound on this blast protocol? Is it 10iu's daily two weeks and then two weeks off or higher? Thanks

----------


## Microbrew

> Could you expound on this blast protocol? Is it 10iu's daily two weeks and then two weeks off or higher? Thanks


Would like to know more about this also, sounds interesting.

Micro

----------


## souldaddy714

> Got it today ....
> I'll post "results" as soon as start with it ... Im on G-tropin atm and have some new Hyges 10iu bottles aswell ...



I just got the same one! Can you tell me how to mix it with the water?
Is it 1 cc per vial or 2 cc per vial.
If I use 1cc my dose is 10iu if I do 2cc then its 20iu? Confused! Bottom line is I want to do 20iu a day

----------


## SlimmerMe

Welcome SoulDaddy....
you might want to start a whole new thread for this question 
have you read the threads by RedBaron?

----------


## joe293

> I just got the same one! Can you tell me how to mix it with the water?
> Is it 1 cc per vial or 2 cc per vial.
> If I use 1cc my dose is 10iu if I do 2cc then its 20iu? Confused! Bottom line is I want to do 20iu a day


The amount you add to the vial doesn't matter. You're simply reconstituting a powder. If you add 1cc of BAC Water then you will have 10iu's (1cc) of reconstituted HGH in 10iu's of water. Thus every iu will equal one iu of GH. If you put 2cc (20 iu's) of water in there you will still have 10 iu's of reconstituted GH but it will be in 20 iu's of water. Hence every 2 iu's of solution you take out will only be 1 iu of reconstituted GH.

----------


## benchingover500

> Atm im doing 4iu 5on2off ... im into hgh for about 4 months now ... my diet is not completely in check but i see that i dont gain any fat at all.Im 5'7 and currently weight around 192lbs, around 12-13%bf . After 3 months , i changed to G-tropins and upped the dose to 5iu and i had terrible CTS ... i couldnt sleep , waking up from numb hands/pains etc , so i reduced to 4iu again and now im on riptropin.
> This September to come i'll start my competition prep , firstly gain weight (hoping to reach 220lbs) and then cut for my competition in May.
> I will be doing "Gh blasts" this September.Its protocol when you get massive amounts of hgh during a weeks time (150iu) ... i will give more info when i will start this whole thing.Ofcourse i will be doing a heavy AAS cycle aswell starting this September.Now im on 500mg test and 300mg tren/wk ...


What the benifit of this method? Can I do it with 2 IU a day CJ 1293, 200mcg T3, 40 mg stanzol, and clen for cutting before a competition?

----------


## jaketh3snake

Hey how much were you getting the igtropin kits back in the day? I found a way to get them shipped in from china. The kigtropin is legit and I'm already feeling the usual side effects of gh from it (1month in). But the igtropin is almost triple the cost of a gh kit...

Oh and sorry for bringing up a dead thread but thought you would be the one to ask since your experience with it.

----------


## tubbs7447

I have never done any of this. I dont know how to even start. When I see start out with 8iU I have no idea what that means or how to inject I need somneones help.

----------


## MuscleInk

> I have never done any of this. I dont know how to even start. When I see start out with 8iU I have no idea what that means or how to inject I need somneones help.


So you picked up HGH @ 20yrs of age with no clue how to use it!?! Not smart.

Don't start with 8ius!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tubbs7447

Could we Skype Chat or IM or anyway you wanna talk? So you can teach me?

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Could we Skype Chat or IM or anyway you wanna talk? So you can teach me?


nobody is going to spoon feed you. And what you have is garbage and should not be injected. Besides the damage it will do it do to you at 18. Throw it away or sell it to someone else

----------


## MuscleInk

> Could we Skype Chat or IM or anyway you wanna talk? So you can teach me?


Best to keep Q&A here so you can get greater input and feedback from all the members here.

As Gixx said, your product is probably NOT real GH. Real GH is not easy to get and there are many counterfeits. 

What do you hope to gain from GH that you couldn't get from a proper nutrition and training plan?

----------


## Angel of death

when I used kigtropin I'm pretty sure it was nothing at all. if you're LUCKY it won't be anything and you might get a nice placebo effect, if you're unlucky it could be a number of harmful chemicals. throw it out

----------


## tubbs7447

I havent bought it yet. Kigtropin.com you think this site is legit? I am going to do roids its just either this or stuff from a guy at a gym

----------


## Angel of death

the domain name sounds pretty legit! how could it not be?

----------


## reporich

Go with the guy at the gym..

----------


## lovbyts

> I havent bought it yet. Kigtropin.com you think this site is legit? I am going to do roids its just either this or stuff from a guy at a gym


Its as legit as become-a-millionaire.com

I agree with Angel of death and like the sarcasm.  :Smilie:

----------


## alex18

> the domain name sounds pretty legit! how could it not be?


Legit for sure hahahahahahahahaha cough cough Hahahahahahahaha

----------


## MuscleInk

Hope you trust the guy at the gym. There are no shortages of scammers when it comes to this stuff and everyone will tell you it's the "real deal".

----------


## oosinowo

> I havent bought it yet. Kigtropin.com you think this site is legit? I am going to do roids its just either this or stuff from a guy at a gym



Hey just got in on the thread, im new on here...Did you ever find out if this site is any good?

----------


## noserider

> Well im upto 8iu's now and I am really pleased with the kigs!


Interesting how opinions change over time. Serious question. What did you feel/see that had you pleased?

----------


## human project

> Has anyone heard anything about Kigtropin ? Its supposed to be some sort of new hgh thats being made by Olifen (Beijing) Biotech . If anyone has tried it , i'd like to hear opinions cause most probably thats the hgh my source will bring me ...


I've taken a few kits of kig's.... Never noticed anything special... And never got any sides.. No hand tingling or stiffness of my fingers which I almost always get with gh

----------


## marcus300

Probably one of the worse generic gh's to come out of China, the lucky ones some peptide and the unlucky ones got some water retaining chemical possibly some form of anti-diuretic. Over time I had hundreds of complaints about kigs and nearly put one of our vets in hospital XL. Stay well clear and what an old thread to bump - belongs in the trash  :Smilie:

----------


## testluva

Has anyone tried Global Anabolics HGH? A friend told me all there HGH and HCG have a unique identification to minimize fakes. They have their logos stamped on the top flip caps, on the side of the vial and security seals on the box with website confirmation of scratch off serial numbers. Sounds like they do a lot to protect their brand name.

----------


## Granovich

> So you picked up HGH @ 20yrs of age with no clue how to use it!?! Not smart.
> 
> Don't start with 8ius!!!!!!!!!


lol thats actually funny
why would u buy it if you dont know anything about it LOL
no one starts at 8 IU ... its more like a max dose

----------


## sixfootseven

This threads 3 years old...

----------

